# Doing the rounds again



## Michael. (Sep 3, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## Lady (Sep 3, 2014)

Thats a new one on me ..


----------



## LogicsHere (Sep 4, 2014)

This is a new one to me as well; very interesting.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 14, 2014)

Cool! going to have to try that!


----------



## oldman (Sep 14, 2014)

Somebody took Engineering 101.


----------



## Binkie55 (Sep 14, 2014)

Great idea.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 14, 2014)

Here is a little demo.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/Not5C_pGnYg

.​


----------



## AprilT (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Ina (Sep 14, 2014)

I wonder how a wide mouth plastic mayo bottle would work? Especially if you buy family sized bags of veggies, then you could shake out what you need each time. :wave:


----------

